# 93 altima speedomoter/odometer question



## 93nissan (Mar 3, 2005)

im new to this forum, but i got a question, i got a 93 altima GXE i believe, and the speedometer, both on the dash and digital in the windshield, along with the odometer will not turn until i have been driving it for a while. it will try to turno on and be clicking and the needle will bounce up and down and then it will click on.

any suggestions?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

now im not sure about yours cuz i dont hav the one with the windshield display but i had the problem with my speedometer not workin so everyone told me my gauges went bad, so i bought new 1's and that didnt fix it, so i took it to a shop it ended up to be a wire comin up from the transmission that i guess got to hot and melted so all he had to do was cut it and put a butt connector on it. hope that helps yu. and yu can see the wire if yu hav your airbox removed. it is in a bundle of 3.


----------



## 93nissan (Mar 3, 2005)

any more suggestions?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It could be a problem in the vehicle speed sensor which if you have a Haynes manual it has a good diagnostic and testing procedure for that.
It could also be the speedo because it is bouncing which happens when it is running dry just like on antique cars. 

Troy


----------



## myaltimaskillingme (Jan 3, 2005)

*Gauge Problems*

I have a 94 GXE and last year it started popping the Meter Fuse, and when it popped it would kill all my gauges besides my fuel gauge. I traced all the brown meter wires & 3 run to each of the small wiring harnesses that run to the instrument panel & 1 runs to the Datalink Connector that is above the fuse panel which controls nothing. 

The other wire runs to the transmission which someone already told you about, it is under the battery tray & airbox you will see a flimsy metal bracket that is right next to the motor mount there are 3 small clips and the brown meter wire that runs to the gauges is in the middle one. That same Brown Meter Gauge Wire runs from the instrument panel to the transmission.
It starts at the gauges then runs through the firewall hole that is under the driver side fender (above the plastic wheel well liner) then runs to the bracket under the battery tray then doubles back to the transmission, you will see the clip it runs to. This might be you're problem because you described a clicking sound and thats what mine does, but when mine does it
it also pops the METER FUSE 10A then it kills my gauges and my alternator for some reason but my car will start, and run fine, but my alternator doesn't work so my electric fans don't work or my lights or anything electric unless the battery is fully charged which is for about a half hour.

One of the brown meter wires also runs to the small metal box under the steering column, Then all the BROWN METER WIRES run to the fuse panel to the BROWN METER 10Amp FUSE 

I can go more in depth if you need just e-mail me at 
[email protected]


----------



## 93nissan (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for all your guys's help im going to go check it out today, ill post anything if i still have problems


----------



## 93nissan (Mar 3, 2005)

so i checked the dash console and nothing appeared to be wrong there all connections looked good,also the meter fuse was not blown nor any other fuses i checked, the three wires that myaltimaskillingme is talking about i found them but i couldnt tell if i needed to go under the car to find them or if i could check above the engine to see them, so i still need to do that, and check the speed sensor, but so far i havent come up with anything, more help is really appreciated in advance


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the speed sensor on the transmission it could be loose. The sensor could be binding if you rotate it by hand. If you measure the voltage while turning it quickly it should measure approx. 0.5v A/C. The static resistance across the two terminals should be approx. 250 ohms.

Troy


----------



## marvin196932 (Apr 19, 2005)

*same problem*

Im having the same problem with mine with hud, I need to know the location of the senser on the tranny. thanks marvin


----------



## Albatross (Jun 19, 2005)

*speedo acting funny*

The speedo in my 1997 altima goes up to about 35mph but im actually doing 75mph. Does anyone know if this could be the speed sensor? If not id appreciate any ideas. Thanks


----------



## jchisamore (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a 96 Altima and the odometer froze at around 92,000. Is there just a connector loose or something?


----------

